# Why I'll never use



## Satcomer (Jul 5, 2012)

After the news of Cisco Changes Privacy Policy in Cloud Connect Service I am now convinced never to use this companies home router ever again. To me the 'social' cloud junk has to stop being forced down our collective throats!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 14, 2013)

A new threat announced to tody for anyone using Linksys Routers: D-Link Router Vulnerable To Authentication Bypass

So why do people trust the cheaply made Linksys routers anymore?


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 23, 2014)

Well it's getting worse according to the BBC article Security failings in home routers exposed. It now involves Asus as well as Linksys & D-Link. I guess unless Apple routers get named this will be shelved in the tech blogosphere.


----------



## g/re/p (Feb 24, 2014)

When TWC stared charging rental on my router, I bought my own.
Got a Netgear CG3000D-RG, and it appears to be an excellent choice so far.


----------



## SGilbert (Feb 24, 2014)

g/re/p said:


> When TWC stared charging rental on my router, I bought my own.
> Got a Netgear CG3000D-RG, and it appears to be an excellent choice so far.



Likewise, on Comcast, with my Netgear WNDR4500. Also own my Motorola SB6121 cable modem.
Both have been bullet proof. (knock on wood!)


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 11, 2016)

Well Netgear Router Hacked so most users can do is disable remote access and change your router password and out once every six months!

Also NEVER trust ISP modems and routers! You will save tons of money!


----------



## jbarley (Jan 19, 2016)

Satcomer said:


> Well Netgear Router Hacked so most users can do is disable remote access and change your router password and out once every six months!
> 
> Also NEVER trust ISP modems and routers! You will save tons of money!


Purchase a roll of kitchen aluminum foil (heavy duty works best), fashion yourself a hat that fits securely, and what do you know, all of your concerns and problems will vanish.


----------



## Cheryl (Jan 19, 2016)

jbarley said:


> Purchase a roll of kitchen aluminum foil (heavy duty works best), fashion yourself a hat that fits securely, and what do you know, all of your concerns and problems will vanish.



You must have tried it


----------



## jbarley (Jan 20, 2016)

Cheryl said:


> You must have tried it


Wouldn't compute without one, and you wait and see, if "Trump" gets elected there will be a major rush on foil.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 20, 2016)

jbarley said:


> Purchase a roll of kitchen aluminum foil (heavy duty works best), fashion yourself a hat that fits securely, and what do you know, all of your concerns and problems will vanish.



This is what I was talking about.





Think about it if you have a large story home it could help your router transfer wireless Internet through the the upstairs!


----------



## jbarley (Jan 20, 2016)

Actually I had something else in mind, more like this photo.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 22, 2016)

jbarley said:


> Actually I had something else in mind, more like this photo.
> 
> View attachment 8504



Ah I see you are attempting to be funny.


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 28, 2016)

Well now the article VMWare Fusion and Workstation Development Team Fired to be Outsourced dropped and now in good faith I can no longer support Mac Fusion any more and now will use/recommend the alternatives of the free VitualBox or the shareware Parrallels.


----------



## bbloke (May 31, 2016)

Satcomer said:


> Well now the article VMWare Fusion and Workstation Development Team Fired to be Outsourced dropped and now in good faith I can no longer support Mac Fusion any more and now will use/recommend the alternatives of the free VitualBox or the shareware Parrallels.


Out of interest, has anyone tried Veertu?


----------

